# sighting in muzzleloader



## Gruntin & Cuttin (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a cva optima pro mag and will be shooting 245 gr shockwaves with 100 gr of powder.If i sight in dead on at 25yds,where will that put me at 50 and 100yds round about?


----------



## TaxPhd (Sep 15, 2012)

A quick trip to the range would answer that question.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Sep 16, 2012)

Dont guess .....go to the range!


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 16, 2012)

1" high at 25 should be close at 50 yards.  2" high at 50 yards will be close at 100.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2012)

interesting day sighting in my CVAoptima pro yesterday.
I was shooting powerbelt aerolite bullets(the newest edition).
Two white hot pellets(100gr)
Cleaned the bore, then dry patch, then 1 cap fired before reloading each shot.
the 250 gr bullets grouped under 2" at 100yds, and were about 1.25"low
the 300grain bullets grouped right at  2" and were 4" low at 100yds.
After making the necessary scope adjustments, the 250 gr. hit 2"h at 100yds, which according to the charts should be dead on at 150yds.
However the 300 gr. bullets still hit about 2" low at 100yds.

The powerbelt charts indicate that (contrary to my thoughts) the 300gr. bullets will fly flatter than the 250gr bullets., i.e. that the drop of the 300 gr bullet will be less than the drop of the 250 grain bullet.

My sight in results did not indicate this.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 16, 2012)

Given the same powder charge the heavier bullet will drop more, gravity affects a heavier projectile more over the same distance.  When you use the same sight setting for both projectiles, the heavier bullet will strike lower.  If you set the sights with the heavier projectile the smaller bullet will strike higher.


----------



## TaxPhd (Sep 16, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> Given the same powder charge the heavier bullet will drop more, gravity affects a heavier projectile more over the same distance.  When you use the same sight setting for both projectiles, the heavier bullet will strike lower.  If you set the sights with the heavier projectile the smaller bullet will strike higher.



Um, no.  That's not how gravity works.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 16, 2012)

TaxPhd said:


> Um, no.  That's not how gravity works.



Then how does it work?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 16, 2012)

How gravity works - in a vacuum a feather and a bowling ball will fall at the same rate of speed.  The reason a heavier bullet will drop further than a lighter bullet over the same distance is the heavier bullet is slower and takes more time to cover the same distance than the lighter bullet.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2012)

35 Whelen said:


> How gravity works - in a vacuum a feather and a bowling ball will fall at the same rate of speed.  The reason a heavier bullet will drop further than a lighter bullet over the same distance is the heavier bullet is slower and takes more time to cover the same distance than the lighter bullet.



I understand all of this,...however when looking at the ballistic chart provided by powerbelt, they claim that the 300 grain bullet shoots flatter than the 250 gr. bullet...unless it' a misprint, I've got to assume the longer bullet has a better BC and therefore flatter trajectory.


----------



## TaxPhd (Sep 16, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> Then how does it work?



See post #9.


----------



## TaxPhd (Sep 16, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I understand all of this,...however when looking at the ballistic chart provided by powerbelt, they claim that the 300 grain bullet shoots flatter than the 250 gr. bullet...unless it' a misprint, I've got to assume the longer bullet has a better BC and therefore flatter trajectory.



I think that there might be something goofy in their chart.  At 100 grains of powder, they show the velocities of the 250 and 300 grain bullets as nearly identical.  If that is in fact correct, then the higher BC of the heavier bullet would account for the trajectory difference.

However, take a look at it with 150 grains of powder.  Now the  velocities aren't even close to equal.  The lighter bullet is faster by almost 300 fps, which we would expect.

Looks like the velocity figures at 100 grains of powder are in error.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 17, 2012)

@TaxPhd,...I think you are correct, they must have some bad numbers posted,...so back to the original post by gruntin and cuttin...there is no substitute for going to the range and seeing how your combo performs


----------

